# هل الكذب حرام ؟



## Try again (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*سؤال:

هل الكذب حرام في المسيحية على إطـلاقه أم أن هناك حالات خاصة إستثنائية من الممكن تجويز الكذب فيها كما في الإسلام (الإصلاح بين المتخاصمين والحرب وحديث المرأة لزوجها) .. ؟

شكراً مُقدماً ..
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الكذب هو اساس كل الخطايا والصدق هو الصفة الاولى للمسيحين


----------



## Try again (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً لكم على الإجابة السريعة,ولي إستفسار مُترتب على السؤال ومبني على إجابتكم ..

لماذا لم يُعاقب الرب بطرس عندما كذب وأنكر يسوع .. ؟

لوقا 22
57 فَأَنْكَرَهُ قَائِلاً: «لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ يَا امْرَأَةُ!»

وإن كان قد عاقبـه .. فما هو العقاب .. ؟
*​


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*طبعا الكذب لا يليق نحن اى حالة فالغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة و ما بنى على باطل هو باطل*
*الوصية المطلقة قالت : لا تكذب *
*و لان الله كامل فلن يحلل الخطية او يبررها لاى غاية*

*



لماذا لم يُعاقب الرب بطرس عندما كذب وأنكر يسوع .. ؟

لوقا 22
57 فَأَنْكَرَهُ قَائِلاً: «لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ يَا امْرَأَةُ!»

وإن كان قد عاقبـه .. فما هو العقاب .. ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*و هل تريده ان ينزل نارا من السماء لتبتلعه ثم تتوجه بسؤال جديد عن قسوة هذا الاله ؟!*

*هل قرأت ماذا فعل بطرس بعدها :*
فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ كَلاَمَ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ: «إِنَّكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تُنْكِرُني ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ». *فَخَرَجَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ وَبَكَى بُكَاءً مُرًّا.* (متى 26 : 75)
*لقد تاب بطرس و الاله الرحيم غفر له خطيته*
إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ (1يو 1 :9)

*لقد انكره ثلاث مرات فبعد القيامة عاتبه بسؤاله ثلالث مرات مذكرا اياه ما فعله معاتبا اياه بحنو ابوى*

*15 فَبَعْدَ مَا تَغَدَّوْا قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِسِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هؤُلاَءِ؟» قَالَ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ خِرَافِي».
16 قَالَ لَهُ أَيْضًا ثَانِيَةً: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» قَالَ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا رَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ غَنَمِي».*
*17 قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» فَحَزِنَ بُطْرُسُ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: أَتُحِبُّنِي؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا رَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «ارْعَ غَنَمِي.*


----------



## Try again (2 سبتمبر 2011)

يبدو أن الإجابة المشتركة بين ثلاثتكم تقول أن الكذب حرام في جميع الأحوال ولا يوجد أي حالات إستثنائية فالإله الذي يجوّز الكذب إله منشق على نفسه وكما قال الأخ كريتك في النهاية




> *طبعا الكذب لا يليق نحن اى حالة فالغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة و ما بنى على باطل هو باطل*
> *الوصية المطلقة قالت : لا تكذب *
> *و لان الله كامل فلن يحلل الخطية او يبررها لاى غاية*



إذا كمال الله لا يتناسب مع تحليل الكذب -والذي هو خطيّة_ لأي غاية أو هدف ..

طيب نفتح كتاب 

" الطب الروحاني"
.
.







.
.
.







الكذب قد يكون فضيلة إذا كان لمنفعة الغير  

وبم إن كذب بطرس لم ينفع فبطرس الرسول وقع في خطيّة الكذب ونكران يسوع ويسوع نفسه يقول  وَلكِنْ مَنْ يُنْكِرُني قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أُنْكِرُهُ أَنَا أَيْضًا {(متى 33:10)}

والآن
.
.
فهل آخذ برأيكم أم برأي الآبـاء .. ؟ وهل إلهكم الآن أصبح مُنشق على نفسه أم ماذا .. ؟
.
.
شكراً مرة أخرى ​


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*اولا : احضر الرابط*
*ثانيا :نحن لا نأخذ تعاليمنا من بشر*
*العب غيرها*
*هل تعتقد اننا سنقر ان الكذب ليس رزيلة فى حالات معينة مثلا ؟!! محال يا زميل !*
*لن تأخذ برأينا و لا برأى الاباء بل برأى الكتاب المقدس*
*الكتاب المقدس يرد عليك و على اسلوبك :*

*وَلكِنْ إِنْ بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ نَحْنُ أَوْ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِغَيْرِ مَا بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ، فَلْيَكُنْ «أَنَاثِيمَا»! (غلاطية 1 :8)*

*اى انه على فرض انك انزلت الينا ملاك من السماء يدعى بعكس ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس فلسنا ملزمين بكلامه و هو اناثيما اى "محروم"*
*احضر لى اى تحليل للكذب من الكتاب المقدس و الا "اناثيما"*




> وبم إن كذب بطرس لم ينفع فبطرس الرسول وقع في خطيّة الكذب ونكران يسوع ويسوع نفسه يقول وَلكِنْ مَنْ يُنْكِرُني قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أُنْكِرُهُ أَنَا أَيْضًا {(متى 33:10)}


*ابتعد عن الجدل العقيم و الجهل المبين !*
*السيد المسيح فى الاية يتكلم عن الانكار حتى النهاية و حتى الممات بدون توبة*
*الم ابين لك انه تاب ام انك تعترض على ان قبول الله لتوبة التائبين ام انه الجدل لاجل الجدل ؟!!*


----------



## Try again (2 سبتمبر 2011)

> *اولا : احضر الرابط*




http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/canon/spiritualmedicine/89.htm





> *ثانيا :نحن لا نأخذ تعاليمنا من بشر*
> *العب غيرها*




دع عنك هذه الطريقة مؤقتاً,فهي تعكس صدمتك!

أراك الآن تتملص من حكم الآباء وكأن الآباء يتكلمون من عندياتهم وليس لهم عقيدة مُستقاة من الكتاب المُقدس,بل تريد أن توهم أنهم غير مُساقين من الروح القدس 

ماذا نفعل بكتابات الآباء .. ؟

وعجبــي 




> *الكتاب المقدس يرد عليك و على اسلوبك :*
> 
> *وَلكِنْ  إِنْ بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ نَحْنُ أَوْ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِغَيْرِ مَا  بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ، فَلْيَكُنْ «أَنَاثِيمَا»! (غلاطية 1 :8)*




إلهك جوّز الكذب يا عزيزي,فيسوع يعرف أن بطرس سوف يكذب فلماذا لم يمنعه يا تُرى .. ؟ وأين شجاعة وحب التلاميذ لمُعلمهم فمع أول إختبار حقيقي هربوا وأنكروه! إختيار خاطئ من الرب .. ؟ 




> *السيد المسيح فى الاية يتكلم عن الانكار حتى النهاية و حتى الممات بدون توبة*




دليلك .. ؟




> *لم ابين لك انه تاب ام انك تعترض على ان قبول الله لتوبة التائبين ام انه الجدل لاجل الجدل ؟!!*




أين النص الذي يخص بطرس بقبول توبته ؟؟
.
.
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 سبتمبر 2011)

> أراك الآن تتملص من حكم الآباء وكأن الآباء يتكلمون من عندياتهم وليس لهم عقيدة مُستقاة من الكتاب المُقدس,بل تريد أن توهم أنهم غير مُساقين من الروح القدس


هههه ، لذيذ اوى 

من امتى والاباء بيتكلموا بوحى الروح القدس !!؟؟
جديدة ديه .. 
الاباء هم شارحين .. وكلامهم ليس وحى. 
صحصح معانا



> إلهك جوّز الكذب يا عزيزي,فيسوع يعرف أن بطرس سوف يكذب فلماذا لم يمنعه يا تُرى .. ؟ وأين شجاعة وحب التلاميذ لمُعلمهم فمع أول إختبار حقيقي هربوا وأنكروه! إختيار خاطئ من الرب .. ؟



مهو اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس .

افضل رد ليك هو قول المسيح
*Matt 22:29​*​​​فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللهِ. 

صحصح معايا واقرا
1- كيف يمنع الله ان الانسان يخطئ !!؟
الله لا يمنع ان يخطئ الخاطئ .. لان الله يكفل للانسان حريته .. وان لم يكن للنسان حرية فكيف سيحاسب الله البشر انذاك !
مش تشغل مخك حبتين !؟؟

2- اين شجاعة التلاميذ ؟
التلاميذ بشر وليسوا الهه .. ولان الرب يعرف هذا من القديم من قبل ان يأخذ جسدا ، فهو اعلن ذلك على فم انبياؤه قائلا​النبوة
زكريا 13: 7«اِسْتَيْقِظْ يَا سَيْفُ عَلَى رَاعِيَّ، وَعَلَى رَجُلِ رِفْقَتِي، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. اِضْرِبِ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ، وَأَرُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى الصِّغَارِ.

خد بالك من اخر كلمتين فى الاية !؟

الله كان يعلم .. وذكر زكريا ذلك قبل مجئ المسيح بمئات السنين .. وقد خدث .
ولهذا معنى روحى عميق .. ولكن لا يفهمه الا ذوى الفهم وروح الفهم .

3- مما سبق وقلته .. هذا ليس اختيار خاطئ من الرب .. وانما جهل شديد وكبير منك بكتب الله المقدسة .. وايضا جهل بصفات الله القدوس .




> دليلك .. ؟



تعرف تقولى اول حاجة قالها المسيح فى تبشيره ايه !؟؟
لو عرفت .. يبقى هتلاقى الاجابة وصلت .




> أين النص الذي يخص بطرس بقبول توبته ؟؟



معلش .. الجهل وحش​
*John 21:15​*​​​فَبَعْدَ مَا تَغَدَّوْا قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِسِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ: «يَاسِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هؤُلاَءِ؟» قَالَ لَهُ:«نَعَمْ يَارَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ خِرَافِي». *John 21:16*قَالَ لَهُ أَيْضًا ثَانِيَةً:«يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» قَالَ لَهُ:«نَعَمْ يَارَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ:«ارْعَ غَنَمِي». *John 21:17*قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً:«يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» فَحَزِنَ بُطْرُسُ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: أَتُحِبُّنِي؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَارَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«ارْعَ غَنَمِي. 

هل تعرف تقولى النص السابق ده كان امتى !؟؟​


----------



## Try again (2 سبتمبر 2011)

> هههه ، لذيذ اوى




أنت ألذ والله 



> من امتى والاباء بيتكلموا بوحى الروح القدس !!؟؟
> جديدة ديه ..
> الاباء هم *شارحين  *.. وكلامهم ليس وحى.
> صحصح معانا




لا حضرتك اللي تصحصح عشان أنا مقلتش كلمة "وحي" خالص في كلامي,حنتبدي من أولها تقويلي ما لم أقله أم ماذا ؟ فوق يا زميل! :spor2:

أيضاً الروح القدس تحل على البعض كسمعان فهل قلت أنه كلامه وحي إلهى>>>

لوقا 2
 وَكَانَ رَجُلٌ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ،  وَهَذَا الرَّجُلُ كَانَ بَارًّا تَقِيًّا يَنْتَظِرُ تَعْزِيَةَ  إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ.

فلماذا ترمون الآن كلام الآباء وهم مُساقين بالروح القُدس بل وهم كما قلت الشُراح ؟ 



> صحصح معايا واقرا
> 1- كيف يمنع الله ان الانسان يخطئ !!؟
> الله لا يمنع ان يخطئ الخاطئ .. لان الله يكفل للانسان حريته .. وان لم يكن للنسان حرية فكيف سيحاسب الله البشر انذاك !
> مش تشغل مخك حبتين !؟؟




اعذرني يا صديقي فكلما حاولت تشغيل مخي أجد كتابك يصعقني 

إذا كان الله لا يتدخل وكفل للإنسان حريته فما معنى هذا .. ؟

2تسالونيكي
 11وَلأَجْلِ هذَا سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ، حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ،

خروج 10
1 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «ادْخُلْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ، فَإِنِّي أَغْلَظْتُ قَلْبَهُ وَقُلُوبَ عَبِيدِهِ لِكَيْ أَصْنَعَ آيَاتِي هذِهِ بَيْنَهُمْ.





> 2- اين شجاعة التلاميذ ؟​





> التلاميذ بشر وليسوا الهه .. ولان الرب يعرف هذا من القديم من قبل ان يأخذ جسدا ، فهو اعلن ذلك على فم انبياؤه قائلا​
> ​النبوة
> زكريا 13: 7«اِسْتَيْقِظْ يَا سَيْفُ عَلَى رَاعِيَّ، وَعَلَى رَجُلِ رِفْقَتِي، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. اِضْرِبِ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ، وَأَرُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى الصِّغَارِ.




إذاً التلاميذ بإعترافك جبنوا وخافوا أن يعترفوا بمعلمهم وأنكروا ربهم وهربوا .. فماذا تقول في هذا النص ؟؟

متى 16
25 فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا، وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ *مِنْ أَجْلِي* يَجِدُهَا.

لماذا لم يموتوا من أجل يسوع ؟ أم هو شعارات وكلام والسلام .. ؟ 




> تعرف تقولى اول حاجة قالها المسيح فى تبشيره ايه !؟؟
> لو عرفت .. يبقى هتلاقى الاجابة وصلت




حلوة فكرة الإجابة عن السؤال بسؤال 

هو أنا في إمتحان دين مسيحي أم ماذا ؟ حضرتك تعرف تجاوب أهلاً لا تعرف أكرمنا بصمتك رجاءً 



> معلش .. الجهل وحش




فعلاً الجهل وحش{(1كورنثوس 27:1)} 


*



John 21:15​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> فَبَعْدَ  مَا تَغَدَّوْا قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِسِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ: «يَاسِمْعَانُ بْنَ  يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هؤُلاَءِ؟» قَالَ لَهُ:«نَعَمْ  يَارَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ  خِرَافِي». *John 21:16*قَالَ  لَهُ أَيْضًا ثَانِيَةً:«يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» قَالَ  لَهُ:«نَعَمْ يَارَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ  لَهُ:«ارْعَ غَنَمِي». *John 21:17*قَالَ  لَهُ ثَالِثَةً:«يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» فَحَزِنَ  بُطْرُسُ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: أَتُحِبُّنِي؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ:  «يَارَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ أَنِّي  أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«ارْعَ غَنَمِي.
> 
> هل تعرف تقولى النص السابق ده كان امتى !؟؟



أين قبول توبة بطرس .. ؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 سبتمبر 2011)

غلطاتك اكتر من ان تحصى .
تعالى ناخدهم من فوق لتحت .. نقطة واحدة فى المرة .. علشان نشوف الزنقة



> فَبَعْدَ مَا تَغَدَّوْا قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِسِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ: «يَاسِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هؤُلاَءِ؟» قَالَ لَهُ:«نَعَمْ يَارَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ خِرَافِي». *John 21:16*قَالَ لَهُ أَيْضًا ثَانِيَةً:«يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» قَالَ لَهُ:«نَعَمْ يَارَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ:«ارْعَ غَنَمِي». *John 21:17*قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً:«يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» فَحَزِنَ بُطْرُسُ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: أَتُحِبُّنِي؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَارَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«ارْعَ غَنَمِي.
> 
> أين قبول توبة بطرس .. ؟



هل انت مش شايف ان النص يوضح قبول بطرس !؟

واااو
ان لم يقبل الرب توبة بطرس .. فلماذا قال له (ارعى غنمى ) !؟
ارع غنمى اى ارعى شعبى .. 
فكيف بكل جهل تنكر ذلك !؟
كسف يأتمن المسيح بطرس على رعاية شعبه ان كان غير مقبول .. 
اين العقل الذى وهبه لك الله !!؟؟؟؟

المسيح قال له ارعى شعبى مش مرة .. بل 3 مرات ..
من من التلاميذ نال هذا القول من سيده .!؟


ولم يقف الامر هنا .. بل ان بطرس التلميذ نفسه كتب رسالتين للشعب
ومنهم قوله

*1Pet 2:24*
​​​​​​​الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا ( ومن ضمنهم خطية بطرس ) فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. ​ 

هل رأيت خطأك ام لا ..!!؟؟​ 
قال المسيح

*Matt 13:14*​

​​​​فَقَدْ تَمَّتْ فِيهِمْ نُبُوَّةُ إِشَعْيَاءَ الْقَائِلَةُ: تَسْمَعُونَ سَمْعًا وَلاَ تَفْهَمُونَ، وَمُبْصِرِينَ تُبْصِرُونَ وَلاَ تَنْظُرُونَ. ​ 
فى الانتظار حتى ننتقل لغلطتك التالية لها .​


----------



## Try again (2 سبتمبر 2011)

تعال فقط قبل أن أكمل أي شئ أذكر المتابع بالموضوع الأصلي وهو أن المسيحية تُبيح الكذب في بعض المواقف إذا لم ينتج عن الكذب مضرة,فالكذب في هذه الحالة ليس خطية,وبتجميع أقوال الزملاء نخرج بأن إلهكم إنشق على نفسه كما قالت الزميلة نانسي  

وهذه نقطة تم إثباتها وإنتهت !

نرجعلك بقى:-

يسوع يلوم بطرس على إنكاره له,فيكرر الكلام ثلاث مرات ليس حُباً في بطرس يا عزيزي ولكن لأن بطرس أنكره ثلاث مرات أمام الناس ولم يجرؤ على أن يفدي المسيح بنفسه .. فأي حب هذا ؟

يسوع لم يُصدق كلام بطرس يا عزيزي لأن كلام يسوع كان واضح عندما كان بينهم

متى 16
25 فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا، وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ *مِنْ أَجْلِي* يَجِدُهَا.

فإن كان بطرس يحبه فعلاً لمات من أجله ..أم أن بطرس لا يُصدق المسيح ..؟ ولهذا كان المسيح يُلزم بطرس بكلامه ..

أما نقطة "ارع غنمي" فليس دليلاً على قبول التوبة,فقبل ذلك دعا يسوع بطرس بالشيطان الذي يعثره .. فهل عندما قيلت هذه الجملة لم يكن يسوع يعرف أن بطرس سيرعى الغنم ..؟ هل ترك يسوع خرافه في إيدي شيطان كما دعاه ؟ ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اى بطيخ بيتقال
طب صحصح بقى ..
لان الهبل وعدم النضوج مصيره الحذف من المنتدى . هذا المنتدى للناضجين .




> وهذه نقطة تم إثباتها وإنتهت !


هو انا مش قلتلك هطلعك غلطان من فوقك لتحتك .. اصبر على رزقك .. دا انا لسا بتكلم فى الخفيفة .




> يسوع يلوم بطرس على إنكاره له,فيكرر الكلام ثلاث مرات ليس حُباً في بطرس يا عزيزي ولكن لأن بطرس أنكره ثلاث مرات أمام الناس ولم يجرؤ على أن يفدي المسيح بنفسه .. فأي حب هذا ؟
> 
> يسوع لم يُصدق كلام بطرس يا عزيزي لأن كلام يسوع كان واضح عندما كان بينهم


انا جبت نص .. 
لكنك دخلت فى النية 
ما هذا الهبل الفكرى ..

انا فى انتظار مصدر مسيحى واحد يوثق كلامك ويقول ان الرب لم يقبل توبة بطرس .
انا فى المقابل معايا نص الكتاب المقدس الذى وقفت انت امامه كالاعمى .. ومعايا كل تفاسير المسيحيين على كوكب الارض 

فلتثبت كلامك الان بمرجع مسيحى يقول ان المسيح لم يقبل توبته . او تعتذر عن هرائك الفكرى .. 
والهراء يؤدى للعقاب بحذف العضوية .. ولكن بالطبع سيظل ردك العقيم موجود دليل وحجة على سبب حذف عضويتك .


*فى انتظار الدليل .. *

غلابة اوى المسلمين دول .. بينحتوا فى الصخر ..
الصخرة هى المسيح . والمسيح قال عن نفسه 
متى 21: 44 وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ، وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ!».


----------



## Try again (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مداخلتك يا عزيزي مثال نقي للـفلاس,فأنت بدأت بالتلفظ بألفاظ لا تليق بمكان المفروض إنه محترم ولكن ألفاظك عكست حقيقة مكانك وحقيقة خلفيتك .. بطيخ وهبل >> أنا أعذرك 

أي رد يُخالف هواكم فهو هبل هذا مُعتاد منكم يا عزيزي ...

أنت تهرب من الرد على :-



> يسوع لم يُصدق كلام بطرس يا عزيزي لأن كلام يسوع كان واضح عندما كان بينهم
> 
> متى 16
> 25 فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا، وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ *مِنْ أَجْلِي* يَجِدُهَا.
> ...




ثم أنت المُطالب بالإتيان بقبول توبة بطرس .. فأنا أثبت بالدليل القاطع أنه أنكر يسوع ثلاث مرات وأثبت مرة ثانية أن يسوع قد ذكره بجريمته وأنت إلى الآن عاجز لا تملك إلا ( الهبل والبطيخ وحطلعلك غلطان).. سأكمل في وقت لاحق .. لأني مشغول الآن ...




​


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2011)

ايه الهراء ده ...!
الاخ جايب كلام من كتاب مؤلف و عايز يخليه حجة علينا !
حتى ان مؤلف الكتاب لم يستشهد بأى اية من الكتاب المقدس ليدلل على كلامه .....حجتك واهية جدا (ان سميناها حجة جدلا !) كمن يستشهد برأى مرسل لعالم اسلامى للدليل على بطلان الاسلام !
انت ادعيت ان المسيحية تبرر نوع معين من الكذب
هيا احضر دليل ادعائك من الكتاب المقدس و الا سمعنا سكاتك !

و كمان بتألف فى الايات و عامل فيه مفسر لاهوتى و تقول متقبلش توبته !
انت جاى تهزر يا حبيبى انت فاكرنا فاضيين للحوار الصبيانى ده ؟!
اطمئن يا زميل
تفسيرك الشخصى و مرسل كلامك : بله و اشرب ميته
لما تحب تفسر احضر لنا تفاسيرنا المعتمدة




> ثم أنت المُطالب بالإتيان بقبول توبة بطرس .. فأنا أثبت بالدليل القاطع أنه أنكر يسوع ثلاث مرات وأثبت مرة ثانية أن يسوع قد ذكره بجريمته وأنت إلى الآن عاجز لا تملك إلا ( الهبل والبطيخ وحطلعلك غلطان).



جبنالك دليل ان الرجال بكى على خطيته و ندم و ان الرب عاتبه و قاله ارعى شعبى حتى وصل به عمل الله فيه لان يكتب رسالتين بالروح القدس
ثم تقول احضر دليل !
انت حافظ مش فاهم ؟!
بما نا الرجل تاب فالاية تحققت
خدها تانى علشات التكرار يعلمك :
*إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ (1يو 1 :9)*

ده بوعظة واحدة بعمل الروح امن بسبب كلامه 3000 الاف نفس !
*14 فَوَقَفَ بُطْرُسُ مَعَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَرَفَعَ صَوْتَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْيَهُودُ وَالسَّاكِنُونَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ أَجْمَعُونَ، لِيَكُنْ هذَا مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَكُمْ وَأَصْغُوا إِلَى كَلاَمِي،*..............*41* *فَقَبِلُوا كَلاَمَهُ بِفَرَحٍ، وَاعْتَمَدُوا، وَانْضَمَّ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثَةِ آلاَفِ نَفْسٍ*

*بقا فيه واحد خاطى هو غير تايب هيأمن بسببه 3000 نفس و هيكتب رسالتين بوحى من الروح القدس ؟!*
*و تقولنا عايز دليل !*
*يا رجال بلا كلام فاضى !*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

Try again قال:


> *هل الكذب حرام في المسيحية على إطـلاقه أم أن هناك حالات خاصة إستثنائية من الممكن تجويز الكذب فيها كما في الإسلام (الإصلاح بين المتخاصمين والحرب وحديث المرأة لزوجها) .. ؟*​


 
*بما أنك مُطلّع وتأتي بإستشهادات من الكتب، أعطينا من الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم المسيحية ما تراه (كما في سؤالك):*
*1- يحلل الكذب للإصلاح بين المتخاصمين.*
*2- يحلل الكذب في الحرب.*
*3- يحلل الكذب في حديث المرأة لزوجها.*

*بالنص التشريعي الصريح، وليس من تصرفات أشخاص غير المسيح، لأن الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله.*


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *بما أنك مُطلّع وتأتي بإستشهادات من الكتب، أعطينا من الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم المسيحية ما تراه (كما في سؤالك):*
> *1- يحلل الكذب للإصلاح بين المتخاصمين.*
> *2- يحلل الكذب في الحرب.*
> *3- يحلل الكذب في حديث المرأة لزوجها.*
> ...


 
*الرغبة في إلصاق تهم للكتاب مرفوض *

*التفسير الشخصي للنصوص الكتابية مرفوض *

*القسم هنا لكي يحصل السائل على إجابة لسؤال ... وليس العناد *

*تم إيقاف عضوية صاحب السؤال ... لكي يستمع للإجابة ... ولا يُسقط مبادئ معتقده الفاسد على المسيحية *

*ليُبيح الكذب كما شاء ... لكن عند المبادئ الكتابية ... يستفسر فقط *

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*الشيطان يزيد من هيجانه ...... لكنه اسفل النعال ...... دوما*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*معكم حق أساتذتي الكرام فريدي وصوت صارخ. أقول فقط للسائل المسلم إن عاد أن لا ينطق أبدا بحرف واحد في هذا الموضوع قبل أن يرد على سؤالي: أين النصوص التشريعية من الكتاب المقدس التي تُحلل ما ذكره؟*


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2011)

> إلهك جوّز الكذب يا عزيزي


كذاب و مدلس
احضر دليلك ؟




> فيسوع يعرف أن بطرس سوف يكذب فلماذا لم يمنعه يا تُرى .. ؟


هل تسمى هذا الهراء دليل ؟!!!
لم يمنعه لان الهنا لا يجعل من عباده قطع شطرنج يتحكم فى ارادتهم و افعالهم ...هو انبأه بفعله بعلمه المطلق... وهذا لا علاقة له بأدعائك الباطل بانه احل الكذب
منتظر دليل من اى مسلم على هذا الادعاء الكاذب


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 سبتمبر 2011)

> فعلاً الجهل وحش{(1كورنثوس 27:1)}



عزيزى الجاهل ..

فى الاية التى احضرتها نرى
*1Cor 1:27*​​​​​​بَلِ اخْتَارَ اللهُ جُهَّالَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الْحُكَمَاءَ. وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ ضُعَفَاءَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الأَقْوِيَاءَ. 

الله حول صيادى السمك (التلاميذ) الى مبشرين عظام ..
من الجهل الى المعرفة .

واما انت عزيزى الجاهل فحتى لم تفهم الاية التى احضرتها ..
انت جاهل واستمريت فى جهلك .. ليتك كنت جاهلا تبحث عن المعرفة فتلاقى يسوع الذى هو الحكمة الذى حول الجهال لحكماء يناقشون ويبكتون اعلم اهل الارض​*Col 2:3​*​​​​​​الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ. ​
 
ادعوك لتتخلى عن جهلك وتبحث عن مصدر الحكمة والعلم .. المسيح وحده .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 سبتمبر 2011)

تعرف تقولى اول حاجة قالها المسيح فى تبشيره ايه !؟؟
لو عرفت .. يبقى هتلاقى الاجابة وصلت 




> حلوة فكرة الإجابة عن السؤال بسؤال
> 
> هو أنا في إمتحان دين مسيحي أم ماذا ؟ حضرتك تعرف تجاوب أهلاً لا تعرف أكرمنا بصمتك رجاءً


عزيزى الجاهل .

مهو لو انت دارس ، كنت هتتكسف على دمك وتسكت .. لكنك جاهل ، وبالتالى لا تعرف عمق الكلام الذى اقوله.

المسيح قال فى بداية تبشيره (توبوا ) هذة هى الكلمة الاولى . 
فكيف تجئ حضرتك بكل جهل وتقول ان الاية لم تقول ان هناك توبة !؟


----------



## بايبل333 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*بدل ما تدافع عن تشريع الكذب عندكم جاء عندئنا وتقول أتعلموا الكذب .؟*
*هل تعتقد نحن وصلت عقولنا الى عقولكم هذة بقبول الشيطان .؟*
*الشيطان يجعل الظلمة نور والنور ظلمة ولكن بيد الله تحررك من عبوديتة هذة فلم الله يحلل الكذب فلم يشرع تعاليم بعدم الكذب .؟*
*هل الكذب من الله وليس من الشيطان من وجهة نظرك  .؟*
*هل الله يشرع الكذب .؟*
*ان عداله الاله الحقيقى اعطت الانسان القدره على التميز بين الخير والشر ويبن مملكه الظلمه ومملكه النور *

*الانجيل المقدس لم يحدثنا عن محبة الله فحسب، بل يحدثنا ايضا عن غضبه... بأنه من المهم ان نحذر الناس من الخطية...مكتوب في الانجيل المقدس بأن غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس...*
*وأن نعرفكم أن كيف يكون العاب الشيطان مع الآنسان بالمحاربات الروحية *

*سلام*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (3 سبتمبر 2011)

طبعا لا الكذب مرفوض في المسيحية ..
ولا يوجد كذبة بيضاء و كذبة سوداء .. فالكذبة هي كذبة مهما كان حجم تأثيرها ...​


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2011)

لا داعي ان تضيعوا وقتكم مع زبالة الانترنت..


----------



## apostle.paul (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*الصراحة علمتوا الواجب مع ابو ديل العبيط بس للاسف مكنتش موجود قبل ميبدا السك على القفا 
شوف يا تابع للكذاب النصاب ابن امنة الحرامى
الكتاب نفسه فى اول الفصل بيقولك
فى فرق بين الكذاب اى المستمر فى حياة الكذب طول عمره ومستحلها 
وبين الكاذب يعنى كذب معينة ومش مستمر فى الكذب طول حياته
*



​*طبعا انت اتشقلبت فى الكتاب المقدس ملقتش كلمة على ان الكذب محلل كما شرع لك الهك الوثنى لاسلوب التقية 
وكما شرع لك رسولك الوثنى للكذب والنصب العلنى على الناس 
وقعدت تتشقلب فى سيدك وسيد الهك ورسولك العظيم بين رسل المسيح بطرس الرسل وانكاره للمسيح وتوبته على انكاره بدموع ومرارة وقبوله مرة اخرى ضمن زمرة الرسل للكرازة باسم يسوع المسيح
والوثنى مثلك جاى يدين من صفح عنه رب الدينونة 
فانا اقدر مقدار ما تعانيه  بان محمد ابن امنة الكذااااااااب كما قال الكتاب الىل انت بنفسك بتستشهد بيه حرقك اوى

كل الامثلة الىل وردت لا علاقة بتشريعات الهية بل تصرفات شخصية بل ومن اناس فى بعض الاحيان غير مؤمنين
على سبيل المثال رفض القابتلين قتل الذكور العبرانين بحجة ان العبرانيات مش بيولودا زى المصريات وبيولدوا لوحدهم وصعب يتخلصوا من الاولاد العبرانين 
فى حين ان القابلتين مصريتين وليسوا مؤمنين 

منها يوناثان لما بعد داود عن ابيه شاول

ومنها موقف فلاسفة لا علاقة لها بالكتاب كبقراط 

فهل التشريعات الالهية ايها المغفل تاخذ من اشخاص مثلى ومثلك



فى اسلوب متبع فى الفضيلة الروحية هو اسمه الاخفاء والانكار لابعاد المجد والبر الذاتى عن النفس للخلاص من حروب ابليس 
ان الانسان مش بتفاخر بحالة القداسة والروحانية الىل بيوصل ليها وممكن بسببها يوصل لمراحل عالية جدا من القداسة ويجرى الله على يده معجزات وعجائب
والقديسين فى هذة الحالة بينكروا ويخفوا حالة الفضيلة ان سئلوا عنها للهروب من البر الذاتى وخطية الغرور 
ودا معروف فى الحياة النسكية والرهبانية بين قديسى البرية 
دا مش كدب دا هروب من بر الناس لخلاص النفس 
لكن الكتاب اللى انت بتستشهد بيه نفسه فرق بين 
الكذاب كرسولك العايش حياة كذب
وبين الكاذب من كذب فى موقف معين للخروج منه واعطى امثلة بشرية بحتة لا علاقة لها بتشريعات الهية
ولو قريت الفصل كامل هتلاقى كلمة لا يلزمه قانون
فهل تعرف ما هو القانون المقصود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
جتكم القرف ملتوا البلد 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*الكتاب نفسه اللى انت بتشتهد بيه يشهد بان رسولك هو من اتباع ابليس لانه الكذاب الىل عايش حياة كذب ولو كنت فى القسم الاسلامى
كنت ورتك النصاب الىل انت عامله نبى
**




**




ويستمر السؤال 
هل تعرف عن قانون ايه يتكلم الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مداخلة بسيطة للاخ السائل:

في بداية سؤالك قلت هل يجيز الله الكذب في أي من الحالات. وقلنا لك لا يوجد هناك أي نوع من انواع الكذب يكون مقبولاً، فتعريف الكذب هو قول ما لم يحصل وتلفيق قصص عنها، أما الانكار فهو الكذب ايضاً وقد يكون أشد. وسبب نكران بطرس للمسيح اكثر من شيء:

1- الايمان بمعتقد اليهود بأن المسيح القادم سيكون ملكاً، وعندما تم القبض عليه تلاشت أحلام بطرس وأماله بالمسيح. ولكنه أكتشفها بعد القيامة.

2- الخوف والشك، وهو حالة طبيعية تتعرض لها الطبيعة البشرية في كل أحوالها.

أما بخصوص قول المسيح بأن من ينكره أمام الناس سينكره أمام ابيه، فأتصور يجب عليك أن تكون أنبه من ذلك وتعرف ما أجاب به المسيح، من ينكرني أمام الناس (الحياة الحالية) أنكره أمام ابي الذي في السماوات (الاخرة والقيامة) - فحالة النكران إذا كانت دائمة لحين قدوم ساعة الانسان (موته) فهو بذلك سيعلم مسبقاً ما الذي سيحل به! وليس لمجرد نكران وتليها توبة، فأذا تعاملنا مع منطقك عزيزي فأننا بذلك سنكون قد إستحققنا نار جهنم، لاننا جميعنا خطاة وعصاة لله، وكل خطيئة لم نعد عنها ونطلب المغفرة، معناها المسيح سينكرنا مئات المرات أمام الاب السماوي، فالخطيئة تبقى خطيئة الى حين التوبة عنها.

انا أسألك عزيزي بما انك مطلع على الايات وأقتباساتها فلابد ان تكون ملماً بالمنحى اللاهوتي لكل أية وتفسيرها كذلك، لماذا نهاية يهوذا الاسخريوطي كانت مختلفة عن نهاية بطرس؟ الم يكذب هو على المسيح أيضاً وخانه؟ 

ارجو ان تكون الفكرة واضحة.

تحياتي


----------



## فادي الكلداني (3 سبتمبر 2011)

عراقية للمسيح قال:


> افحمتوه...


 

صدقيني هدفنا تنوير العقول وليس إفحامها.


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 سبتمبر 2011)

كل الشكر لإخوتي الأحباء ، كفيتوا ووفيتوا ، ولكن كان حظي سيء إني لم اكن موجودا في هذا الوقت ، ولكن على كل سأرد ...

يسأل المسلم ويقول :


> * هل الكذب حرام في المسيحية على إطـلاقه أم أن هناك حالات خاصة إستثنائية من الممكن تجويز الكذب فيها كما في الإسلام (الإصلاح بين المتخاصمين والحرب وحديث المرأة لزوجها) .. ؟*



والجواب الصريح : نعم الكذب حرام في المسيحيية على إطلاقه وبكل صوره ومقاصده ودوافعه ، والدليل على هذا ، كلام الكتاب المقدس :

Lev 19:11  «لا تسرقوا ولا تكذبوا ولا تغدروا احدكم بصاحبه. 
Col 3:9  لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض، اذ خلعتم الإنسان العتيق مع اعماله، 

وغيرها من النصوص المقدسة التي تمنع ذلك .. المهم ،،



> *لماذا لم يُعاقب الرب بطرس عندما كذب وأنكر يسوع .. ؟*


لسببين ،

1. بطرس بمجرد ان فعل هذا الفعل ، خرج وتاب وهذه في المسيحيية توبة
2. الرب اعاده الى مرتبته في النهاية وقال له ارعى غنمي . أي انه اعاده لنفس الرتبة الرسولية مع كل التلاميذ .

وبالتالي لم يعاقبه لان العقاب يكون عند استمرار بطرس في الكذب ثم يموت وهو في الكذب ثم يأتي يوم الدينونة ويحاسب ، وبالتالي فيوم الدينونة لم يأت ولا بطرس الرسول اكمل الكذب ( بل خرج وندم وبكى بكأء مر ) بل والأكثر من ذلك انه مات شهيدا واعترف بالمسيح أمام الكل ، ومن هنا لا توجد معاقبة ،، 



> فالإله الذي يجوّز الكذب إله منشق على نفسه


ربما يكون هذا رأيك ، وكما تعلم أن رأيك لا يسوى فلس ، فاهلا وسهلا 



> طيب نفتح كتاب
> 
> " الطب الروحاني"


أول خطأ : لما السيحي يرد بالكتاب المقدس ، لا تقول له نفتح كتاب ، وهذه من بديهيات اي حوار مع اي مسيحي ، لماذا ؟ لان السُلطة الأولى للكتاب المقدس ، فمهما تجد في اي كتاب خارج الكتاب المقدس ، إن تعارض معه فلا نأخذ الا بالكتاب المقدس ..



> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...


الخطأ الثاني : الكتاب لم ينسب هذا القول لأي من الآباء ، وإلا فتعالى باي من الآباء قال هذا الكلام .. ننتظرك طالما انت المشتكي 



> ويسوع نفسه يقول  وَلكِنْ مَنْ يُنْكِرُني قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أُنْكِرُهُ أَنَا أَيْضًا {(متى 33:10)}



فعلا ، ولكن ومن ينكره ثم يندم ويتوب ويقبله المسيح مرة اخرى ويصير يبشر بالمسيح الى كل الأرض ثم يقتل لأجل شهادة المسيح نفسه الذي انكره في البداية ؟؟ فنجد الكتاب يقول :

Luk 13:3  كلا أقول لكم. بل *إن لم تتوبوا* فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون. 




> فهل آخذ برأيكم أم برأي الآبـاء .. ؟


ولا هذا ولا ذاك ، لان اولا هذا ليس رأينا ! وبالتالي فهو غير موجود وبالتالي فلا يوجد رأي لنا ستأخذ به ، ولا يوجد قول للآباء لكي تأخذ به وبالتالي انت هاتاخد اللي فيه القسمة والنصيب مننا فقط :new6:


تعالى نفترض جدلاً ان في اي اب قال هذا الكلام ، والكتاب المقدس عكسه تماماً ، هل سنأخذ بالآب هذا ونرفض الكتاب المقدس ، لدعواك الساذجة " فهل آخذ برأيكم أم برأي الآبـاء .. ؟ "؟! بدعوى ان هذا كلام الآباء ؟ من المسلمين رجالا عاهدوا المسيحيين ان يضحكوهم في كل موضوع مسيحي ، مستواكم في الحضيض 




> أراك الآن تتملص من حكم الآباء وكأن الآباء يتكلمون من عندياتهم وليس لهم عقيدة مُستقاة من الكتاب المُقدس


لم يوجد حكم للآباء أصلا كي يتملص منه  ، وطالما تقول ان لهم عقيدة من الكتاب المقدس فهات ما يفيد ذلك من الكتاب المقدس  فلماذا لا تحاول ان تجرب هذا 

الصراحة جُملة ساذجة ، لماذا ؟ هل من له عقيدة من الكتاب المقدس ، لن يخطيء ؟ ( هذا بفرض ان احد الآباء قد قال أصلا ) ! يعني عذان تفهمها ، هل يصح ان اقول لك ان اي قول لأي من الصحابة هو كقول اله الإسلام لان عقيدة هذا الصحابي مأخوذة من القرآن ؟ هل يقبل بهذا احد ؟ متى ستعرفون ان عقولكم ضعيفة للغاية ؟



> بل تريد أن توهم أنهم غير مُساقين من الروح القدس



الآباء مساقين بالروح القدس ؟حي على الفلاح :new6:



> ماذا نفعل بكتابات الآباء .. ؟



هى فين كتابات الآباء في الكتاب ده ؟



> وعجبــي


عجبك معاك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..



> إلهك جوّز الكذب يا عزيزي


هاها ، حلوة ، في البداية طلب الإجابة فأجبناه ان هذا مرفوض تماما ، فنط نطة حلوة لكتاب مكتوب عليه جملة " قوانين مختصرة مما رتبه الآباء " وراح هووب قال هذا كلام الآباء ، ثم قام بـ " هووب " تانية وقال ان الهنا يجوّز الكذب  حلوة دي 




> فيسوع يعرف أن بطرس سوف يكذب فلماذا لم يمنعه يا تُرى .. ؟


عشان هو خلق الإنسان حر ، ولهذا لا يمنع اي احد فهو الله ويعرف كل شيء ومع ذلك لم يمنع احد عن خطية فمثلا انت هنا تكذب والكذب حلال في الإسلام ( في اربع ) فهو لم يمنعك  فسؤال ينم عن عقلك فعلا ، فمن قال ان المسيح يمنع الخطاة ان يخطوا بإرادتهم ؟



> وأين شجاعة وحب التلاميذ لمُعلمهم فمع أول إختبار حقيقي هربوا وأنكروه!


وهذه النبوات  وقد تمت ، واستشهد هذا التلميذ على اسم رب المجد يسوع المسيح ، فالشجاعة ليست الصفة للتلاميذ في كل الأوقات قبل حلول الروح القدس 



> إختيار خاطئ من الرب .. ؟


بل اختيار خاطيء منك لهذا المنتدى 



> دليلك .. ؟


لان كل خطية لها العمر كله كوقت للتوبة فإن تاب فمحيت الخطية وبالتالي كان الأمر زمني  try again ..

والدليل الآية السابقى لهذه مباشرة  :

فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس اعترف انا ايضا به قدام ابي الذي في السمواتhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 




 السؤال الآن ، بطرس الرسول مات على الإنكار ام على الشهادة ؟ من المعروف والبديهي ان القديس بطرس قد مات مصلوبا منكس الرأس 




> أين النص الذي يخص بطرس بقبول توبته ؟؟


اجاب الأخ ابن الملك ..


لننظر الى التدليس :

هنا قال :



> أيضاً الروح القدس تحل على البعض كسمعان فهل قلت أنه كلامه وحي إلهى>>>
> 
> لوقا 2
> وَكَانَ رَجُلٌ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ  اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ،  وَهَذَا الرَّجُلُ كَانَ بَارًّا تَقِيًّا يَنْتَظِرُ  تَعْزِيَةَ  إِسْرَائِيلَ، *وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ.*




وهناك قال :



> بل تريد أن توهم أنهم غير *مُساقين من الروح القدس*



وهو هنا يساوي بين " مساقين من الروح القدس " وبين " الروح القدس كان عليه " ، ارأيتم مستوى من نحاورهم ؟؟

بالمناسبة سؤال : ازاي الروح القدس كان على شخص كان موجود قبل ميلاد المسيح ؟ يعني في العهد القديم 



> فلماذا ترمون الآن كلام الآباء وهم مُساقين بالروح القُدس بل وهم كما قلت الشُراح ؟


ربما تقصد آباءك هم الذين نرمي بكلامهم ، ربما ، لكن من الذي قال ان اباءنا مساقين بالروح القدس هكذا !



> اعذرني يا صديقي فكلما حاولت تشغيل مخي أجد كتابك يصعقني


صدقت لسببين ، 

1. ان ليس المخ هو الذي يشغل بل العقل ، فالمخ هذا تشترك فيه مع البهائم ايضاً وبالتالي مهما شغلته فلن يفيدك .. بل يجب ان تقول " اعمل عقلي "
2. سيصعقك الكتاب المقدس بالطبع لانه لا عقل يستطيع ان يعارض الكتاب المقدس فسيصعقه الكتاب فوراً 



> إذا كان الله لا يتدخل وكفل للإنسان حريته فما معنى هذا .. ؟
> 
> 2تسالونيكي
> 11وَلأَجْلِ هذَا سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ، حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ،
> ...


جميل ، عندما ينفك عنك الحظر إفتح موضوعا جديدا لنريك ..



> إذاً التلاميذ بإعترافك جبنوا وخافوا أن يعترفوا بمعلمهم وأنكروا ربهم وهربوا .. فماذا تقول في هذا النص ؟؟
> 
> متى 16
> 25 فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا، وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ *مِنْ أَجْلِي* يَجِدُهَا.


تقول فيه ان هذا هو الذي حدث تماما ( وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ *مِنْ أَجْلِي* يَجِدُهَا ) مع بطرس وبولس الرسولان بإستشهادهما على اسم المسيح ، إذن انت اتيت بالإجابة على نفسك وهى " وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ *مِنْ أَجْلِي* يَجِدُهَا " فهم اهلكوا نفسهم من اجله وبالتالي وجدوها ( اي في الفردوس ) ، فرصة سعيدة 



> لماذا لم يموتوا من أجل يسوع ؟


بل استشهدوا لاجله وعلى اسمه ..



> أم هو شعارات وكلام والسلام .. ؟


يبدو انك معتاد على قراءة كتابك كثيراً ..


> حلوة فكرة الإجابة عن السؤال بسؤال


الله يخليك ..



> أين قبول توبة بطرس .. ؟


في النص الذي تعلق عليه ..


يتبع ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 سبتمبر 2011)

> تعال فقط قبل أن أكمل أي شئ أذكر المتابع بالموضوع الأصلي وهو أن المسيحية تُبيح الكذب في بعض المواقف إذا لم ينتج عن الكذب مضرة



لا يا عزيزي ، المسيحية لا تبيح الكذب في اي حالة وتحت اي مسمى وظرف وطريقة 
اما الإسلام فيوجد ثلاث اسباب ، ومنها واحد وهو الحرب نستطيع تعميمه على كل شيء بالإضافة الى المعاريض والتي هى ممدوحة عن الكذب وهى الكلام بشيء يفهم منه امر لا اقصده انا ..

ربما انك الدغ بين " الإسلام " و " المسيحيية "

معلش ، تأثير العيد 



> وبتجميع أقوال الزملاء نخرج بأن إلهكم إنشق على نفسه كما قالت الزميلة نانسي


الأخت نانسي فعلا قالت هذا على الهك انت وليس الهها هى 



> وهذه نقطة تم إثباتها وإنتهت !


فعلا ، تم اثباتها على الهك فقط وانتهت 



> سوع يلوم بطرس على إنكاره له,فيكرر الكلام ثلاث مرات ليس


من قال لك ان رأيك يسوى ولا فلس واحد لتقول " ليس " و " ولكن لأن " !



> يسوع لم يُصدق كلام بطرس


أضحتني يا ابا جهل ، من قال هذا ؟



> لأن كلام يسوع كان واضح عندما كان بينهم
> 
> متى 16
> 25 فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا، وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ *مِنْ أَجْلِي* يَجِدُهَا.


اية علاقة الآية دي بتسبييب ان المسيح لم يصدق بطرس ؟



> فإن كان بطرس يحبه فعلاً لمات من أجله


حدث وتم ...



> أم أن بطرس لا يُصدق المسيح ..؟


ربما تقصد المسيح عيسى ابن مريم 


> أما نقطة "ارع غنمي" فليس دليلاً على قبول التوبة




وطبعا انت تعرف ان رأيك لا يسوى مقدار فلس ، نشكرك على رأيك ..



> فقبل ذلك دعا يسوع بطرس بالشيطان الذي يعثره


اي حاجة بتتقال وخلاص ، اية علاقة انه في وقت دعاه الشيطان بالموضوع ؟ كله عند المسلم صابون ..



> فهل عندما قيلت هذه الجملة لم يكن يسوع يعرف أن بطرس سيرعى الغنم ..؟



بالطبع يعلم وهذا دليل ضدك لأن هذا يؤدي الى ان تأخذ هذه الأحداث التي في الوسط على انها احداث وانتهت واعاد بطرس بتوبته الى رتبته الأولى 



> هل ترك يسوع خرافه في إيدي شيطان كما دعاه ؟



بل في يد رسول امين .. وكله بنفسه على خرافه ..


المهم انك لم تقدم دليلا واحدا ان هذه ليست توبة ، كل ما حاولت ان تفعله هو ان تتملص بكل الأشكال ، فرحت لأن الرب يسوع قال لبطرس انت شيطان ولا اعرف علاقتها بالموضوع هذه وقبول توبته ، ودخلت في النوايا ولم تقدم ولا دليل واحد على كلامك ، فهذه حركات قديمة جدا مكشوفة يا عزيزي..



> مداخلتك يا عزيزي مثال نقي  للـفلاس,فأنت بدأت بالتلفظ بألفاظ لا تليق بمكان المفروض إنه محترم ولكن  ألفاظك عكست حقيقة مكانك وحقيقة خلفيتك .. بطيخ وهبل >> أنا أعذرك



ليست الألفاظ تقال تعبيرا عن الخلفية ولا المكان بل عن المحاور المسلم 



> أي رد يُخالف هواكم فهو هبل هذا مُعتاد منكم يا عزيزي ...



خطأ ، اي رد يخالف كل شيء تقريباً فهو عندنا مرفوض ، بالإضافة الى رأيك فهذا لا يسوى فلس ولا ينظر اليه اصلا ..


> أنت تهرب من الرد على :-



هذا الكلام قلت فيه :



> يسوع لم يُصدق كلام بطرس يا عزيزي



فين الدليل على كدا ، لم تأت بدليل ، نرد على اية بقى ؟ على هرتلات مسلم ؟ لا ، دي نسيبها نضحك عليها فقط ..



> متى 16
> 25 فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا، وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ *مِنْ أَجْلِي* يَجِدُهَا.


اية علاقة دي بالتوبة ؟



> فإن كان بطرس يحبه فعلاً لمات من أجله


تم فعلا ..


> ثم أنت المُطالب بالإتيان بقبول توبة بطرس



تم



> فأنا أثبت بالدليل القاطع أنه أنكر يسوع ثلاث مرات


هاها ، من اختلف معك اصلا لكي تقول اثبت بالدليل القاطع ؟ اي كلام فارغ وخلاص ..


> وأثبت مرة ثانية أن يسوع قد ذكره بجريمته



اين هذا ؟ واي جريمة هذه ؟ 

وما علاقة هذا بقبول توبة بطرس !



لي عودة ..​


----------



## MAJI (3 سبتمبر 2011)

حقا (تراي اكين ) يثير الشفقة
محاولته فاشلة 
اراد ان يجد في المسيحية ما في الاسلام ليحافظ على ماء وجهه 
فلم يجد 
لانه لايعلم ان المسيح وحده هو الانسان البار من بين البشر وعلى مر التاريخ لانه هو الاله الظاهر في الجسد البشري 
اما سواه من البشر فهم ضعاف وغير كاملين 
نصلي ان ربنا يفتح عيونه
ويعلم انه لا توجد قداسة إلا مع المسيح


----------

